

Drought and desertification: How robots might help - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/drought-and-desertification-how-robots-might-help/

======
cultibot
It may not be obvious that something mechanical can do anything at all to help
with a lack of water, but there are manipulations that can alleviate the
situation, and machines with the ability to perform such manipulations would
make them more likely to happen.

